# Can we start a whine bar in the writer's cafe?



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

I really feel like going somewhere and complaining about how much I suck but I don't want to bring down the good people who are having a great month. I think we need some place where the losers can get together and commiserate. Maybe we can have wine while we whine!


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I am having a whiny day. I think I should just have some wine.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm good for the wine, just not the whine.


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Now I'm whiny and lazy and my husband won't go downstairs and get me some wine. Maybe I should start crying. I'm already on the verge.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Would you like some cheese with that whine?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Scarlet will be by to offer chocolate...

Betsy


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Kevis 'The Berserker' Hendrickson said:


> I'm good for the wine, just not the whine.


I find the wine brings out the whine in me.


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

I usually get about an email a day asking when book 4 of Priscilla the Great will come out. Today I got three. Three different little girls asking when and where they can buy book 4. That should make me happy right? For some reason I'm even more depressed. I know I have a great product but the sales numbers do not agree. I know I shouldn't measure success by money or sales numbers or whatever, but hey, I'm human. And then when family who are not fighting the good author fight say things like "why don't you do this" or "why don't you do that" it just annoys me more. No one gets how hard it is to make it except the people here.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

It is hard. Sometimes I wish we had a permanent "let's whine" thread because this is where people get it. Maybe it would bring people down too much, but all of us have days that are rough.

By the way, I love Priscilla and am going to buy it for one of the girls in the family. Do you think 9 is too young though? She's a very advanced reader.


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Sybil Nelson said:


> I usually get about an email a day asking when book 4 of Priscilla the Great will come out. Today I got three. Three different little girls asking when and where they can buy book 4. That should make me happy right?


Oh, gosh, yes, it should!!! Just keep in mind you're writing books that little girls will love and share with their friends for years to come, BUT not very many little girls have Kindles yet. Just hang in there, because before too many more years have passed, ereaders will be in all the little girls' hands, and they'll all be reading the Priscilla books on them.

Now go have a glass of wine to celebrate the future!

 Maria


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

JRTomlin said:


> It is hard. Sometimes I wish we had a permanent "let's whine" thread because this is where people get it. Maybe it would bring people down too much, but all of us have days that are rough.
> 
> By the way, I love Priscilla and am going to buy it for one of the girls in the family. Do you think 9 is too young though? She's a very advanced reader.


Thanks. No I don't think 9 is too young. On that note, I do plan on writing a couple of picture books for younger kids set in the Priscilla the Great world. Maybe a picture book.


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Coral Moore said:


> Would you like some cheese with that whine?


Thanks for the delicious cheese!


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

meromana said:


> Oh, gosh, yes, it should!!! Just keep in mind you're writing books that little girls will love and share with their friends for years to come, BUT not very many little girls have Kindles yet. Just hang in there, because before too many more years have passed, ereaders will be in all the little girls' hands, and they'll all be reading the Priscilla books on them.
> 
> Now go have a glass of wine to celebrate the future!
> 
> Maria


Thanks. Yeah, the wine is starting to kick in. If I keep doing this though, I'm going to turn into an alcoholic. And then we're going to have to start a whine rehab thread.


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

I gotta say, your covers are really appealing! They look professional and well done... can't imagine why they're not selling as well as you're hoping. 

But like Winston Churchill said, "When you're going through hell, _keep going_." He also said, "Never, never, never give up." ... which is what I like to follow the first quote with.

Keep on writing!


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

No wine for me.  I'm heading straight for the hard stuff.  Feeling a little disenchanted myself.  Hang in there!


----------



## GUTMAN (Dec 22, 2011)

Remember:

If you build it, they will come.

Keep writing.  Believe.

Gutman


----------



## KirbyTails (Jan 4, 2012)

Here's some real whine for you:

I haven't sold a book since Saturday (or Sunday, can't remember which). My free chapter promo is turning into an utter failure. Oh, and I feel like an uncultured slob compared to my friends because I really dislike wine.

On the upside, my blog has gotten a far mount of views today, especially my SOPA post.


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

KirbyTails said:


> Here's some real whine for you:
> 
> I haven't sold a book since Saturday (or Sunday, can't remember which). My free chapter promo is turning into an utter failure. Oh, and I feel like an uncultured slob compared to my friends because I really dislike wine.
> 
> On the upside, my blog has gotten a far mount of views today, especially my SOPA post.


There you go. That's some good whine. I'm right there with you! My free promotion of La Cienega only got a few hundred downloads. Everyone else got like thousands. Okay, now I'm laughing. Maybe to keep from crying.

We really can't predict what's gonna take off and what isn't. But the thing that makes me even more pathetic is I have like 10 books out. You'd think at least one of the ten would take off right? I just must really suck. There's really nothing else I can do but sit back and see what happens. If they sell, they sell. If not, oh well.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

{{{comfort hugs Sybiil}}} Writer or non-writer, we all have days where the whine comes along. 
Scarlet will be along with more, but these truffles should be a good start to the chocolate binge.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

I only had 300 downloads of mine and no reviews people talk about. Either it is just mediocre or everyone deleted it after downloading. Some days it is just depressing to be a writer able to see your sales. Maybe I should wear blinders.


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> {{{comfort hugs Sybiil}}} Writer or non-writer, we all have days where the whine comes along.
> Scarlet will be along with more, but these truffles should be a good start to the chocolate binge.


Yum. Chocolate goes great with wine.


----------



## MJWare (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm in the same boat. SZJMB has 21 reviews, 4.4 stars, and almost all of those reviews are from adults. But last month I sold 60 on all platforms, 60, in December!

Seriously, it's to the point where I can hardly write.

Now, see it could be worse =-) I've never gotten a fan mail from a kid, never! I've read one of your books, so I know it's good. It's just MG is a really hard to sell. Agents call it a "slow burn".

So, think of this this way, you are one of the most successful indie MG authors around.

Did I mention that MG is _really_ tough?


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

Sybil Nelson said:


> I think we need some place where the losers can get together and commiserate.


Hell yeah!

Am I the only one who gets slightly bitter every time the "Successful indies only" thread hits the front page? We need the antithesis of that. Badly.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

You can whine if I can rant.  And I drink Bourbon with beer chasers.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

@George Come join us over there. All of us successful indies need to stick together. LOL


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

We all need to whine sometimes, and not to take away from that - but do you YA/MG people think younger sales will escalate through the next year or two since e-reader prices have fallen below $100? I sure think so. I'm watching hard because I have a super-artistic comic-book writing son and I think it would be cool to have him illustrate a children's book for me - maybe in another year or so when more older generation e-readers and more cheap new generation e-readers find their way into kids' hands.

Sybil - I have to wonder whether you (and other YA/MG authors like you) will be the big beneficiaries of cheap kindles a year from now! I'm thinking you all could see a surge similar to some of the authors around here who uploaded their "backlist" to e-pub. when more and more kids get e-readers - you're already there with an awesome kids series that's all ready for them. I really expect the younger demographics to be some of the biggest gainers in the next year or two. (I could be totally wrong - it happens.)


----------



## David Adams (Jan 2, 2012)

Danielle Kazemi said:


> I only had 300 downloads of mine and no reviews people talk about. Either it is just mediocre or everyone deleted it after downloading. Some days it is just depressing to be a writer able to see your sales. Maybe I should wear blinders.


Hi Danielle,

I know this is a whine thread, but I thought I'd bring things up a notch. 

I noticed you've got a number of books on the store but at least one (Frozen Flames) appears to have no reviews; I like to think someone who's so dedicated should have at least one review, so I bought Frozen Flames just now and I've taken a flick through it. This weekend I'll give it a proper read and I'll look into doing a review for you too if you like?


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

meromana said:


> Oh, gosh, yes, it should!!! Just keep in mind you're writing books that little girls will love and share with their friends for years to come, BUT not very many little girls have Kindles yet. Just hang in there, because before too many more years have passed, ereaders will be in all the little girls' hands, and they'll all be reading the Priscilla books on them.
> 
> Now go have a glass of wine to celebrate the future!
> 
> Maria


I agree. When those kids get their Kindles, or Kindle apps, your books will be the first! Congratulations on so many girls enjoying your books. Maybe someone at Scholastic right now is discussing picking up your line . 
Cheer up  We all have our down days because of how much work we put in, and sometimes, it seems like all work. We're proud of you and know things will get better.


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

MJAWare said:


> I'm in the same boat. SZJMB has 21 reviews, 4.4 stars, and almost all of those reviews are from adults. But last month I sold 60 on all platforms, 60, in December!
> 
> Seriously, it's to the point where I can hardly write.
> 
> ...


I keep reminding myself that MG is hard. But my YA's aren't doing much better. My adult book is gaining a little traction. A little.


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Ann Chambers said:


> We all need to whine sometimes, and not to take away from that - but do you YA/MG people think younger sales will escalate through the next year or two since e-reader prices have fallen below $100? I sure think so. I'm watching hard because I have a super-artistic comic-book writing son and I think it would be cool to have him illustrate a children's book for me - maybe in another year or so when more older generation e-readers and more cheap new generation e-readers find their way into kids' hands.
> 
> Sybil - I have to wonder whether you (and other YA/MG authors like you) will be the big beneficiaries of cheap kindles a year from now! I'm thinking you all could see a surge similar to some of the authors around here who uploaded their "backlist" to e-pub. when more and more kids get e-readers - you're already there with an awesome kids series that's all ready for them. I really expect the younger demographics to be some of the biggest gainers in the next year or two. (I could be totally wrong - it happens.)


Okay. That's something to look forward to. I'll keep repeating that mantra over the next year. Kids are getting kindles...kids are getting kindles.


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> I agree. When those kids get their Kindles, or Kindle apps, your books will be the first! Congratulations on so many girls enjoying your books. Maybe someone at scholastic right now is discussing picking up your line .
> Cheer up  We all have our down days because of how much work we put in, and sometimes, it seems like all work. We're proud of you and know things will get better.


Thanks, Lisa.


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

Sybil, you seem to be doing everything right from what I can tell.  I've run promo days on my MG and on my YA and one gets a hundredth of the interest the other does.  It's just the way the market is.  I've got another MG I've drafted and I think I'll pub it just for my own satisfaction, and assume the time invested is "educational" and not about earnings. 

I think MG will happen, but we may be a few years away yet.  The day Amazon splits Juvenile into two subcategories, then--then we'll see something.


----------



## peggytrentini (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Sybil, You have a great product. You really just need to be patient. Success will come. It took almost a year for me to see the sales I am now and believe me, I was the biggest Whino of them all. For most of us it is a long slow climb that eventually culminates in that AHAAW moment! Hang in there!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Scarlet will be by to offer chocolate...
> 
> Betsy


Sorry, I was out late. But yes, I will happily offer chocolate and ice cream (and soon girl scout cookies) to anyone who is having a bad day and needs to whine.



Spoiler



refrains from making a snarky comment about the whole WC occasionally seeming to be a whine bar


----------



## Skate (Jan 23, 2011)

George Berger said:


> Hell yeah!
> 
> Am I the only one who gets slightly bitter every time the "Successful indies only" thread hits the front page? We need the antithesis of that. Badly.


Have you actually read that thread? It's for the people who *really* aren't doing well to poke fun at themselves and share their misery - ie those who are failing spectacularly - no sales, no fan mail, nothing. Personally, I think the Successful Indies Only thread is the best thread on the Kindle Boards. A sense of humour (Aussie spelling there) gets people through a lot.


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Skate said:


> Have you actually read that thread? It's for the people who *really* aren't doing well to poke fun at themselves and share their misery - ie those who are failing spectacularly - no sales, no fan mail, nothing. Personally, I think the Successful Indies Only thread is the best thread on the Kindle Boards. A sense of humour (Aussie spelling there) gets people through a lot.


Sounds good to me!


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Sorry, I was out late. But yes, I will happily offer chocolate and ice cream (and soon girl scout cookies) to anyone who is having a bad day and needs to whine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

what kind of chocolate do you want sybil?
i have white chocolate lindt's truffles, chocolate covered cherries, ferro roches, a whitman sampler box, godiva praline cups, and chocolate covered stick pretzels....
for ice cream, we have lychee flavored, ben and jerry's everything but...., maple blondie, milk and cookie, mint chocolate cookie...


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Dalya said:


> Sybil, you seem to be doing everything right from what I can tell. I've run promo days on my MG and on my YA and one gets a hundredth of the interest the other does. It's just the way the market is. I've got another MG I've drafted and I think I'll pub it just for my own satisfaction, and assume the time invested is "educational" and not about earnings.
> 
> I think MG will happen, but we may be a few years away yet. The day Amazon splits Juvenile into two subcategories, then--then we'll see something.


But that's just it. I HAVE to be doing something wrong. I've been at this for over a year. I've been following the advice, writing more books, buying sponsorships, blogging my brains out (wow that sounded dirty), but nothing sticks. I should stop complaining. I did have a month back in 2011 when my MGs outsold my YAs. So it hasn't been a total loss. I have to keep trying things until I find a formula that works.


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

Skate said:


> Have you actually read that thread? It's for the people who *really* aren't doing well to poke fun at themselves and share their misery - ie those who are failing spectacularly - no sales, no fan mail, nothing.


Really? Huh. I just took it at face value, determined I wasn't wanted there, and have been bitterly ignoring it...


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

scarlet said:


> what kind of chocolate do you want sybil?
> i have white chocolate lindt's truffles, chocolate covered cherries, ferro roches, a whitman sampler box, godiva praline cups, and chocolate covered stick pretzels....
> for ice cream, we have lychee flavored, ben and jerry's everything but...., maple blondie, milk and cookie, mint chocolate cookie...


I'll take the chocolate covered cherries please!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Sybil Nelson said:


> I'll take the chocolate covered cherries please!


*hands sybil the cherries*

on a semi-serious note, sometimes no matter what you do, it just doesn't work out the way you want it. but then you eat some chocolate, talk to us, and go back to writing.


----------



## MJWare (Jun 25, 2010)

You've got great writing, covers, reviews, and descriptions.

Now all you need is luck! Unfortunately, that's the hardest part!



> Really? Huh. I just took it at face value, determined I wasn't wanted there, and have been bitterly ignoring it...


That's so funny I did the same thing!


----------



## Mr. RAD (Jan 4, 2011)

George Berger said:


> Really? Huh. I just took it at face value, determined I wasn't wanted there, and have been bitterly ignoring it...


I was going to reply to your earlier comment about the Successful Indies Only (Successful Failures) thread, but Danielle and Skate addressed it. Those of you who are bemoaning sales, you're welcome to join us in that thread but only if you're truly failures. Making sales will get you banned.


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

And to think, until now I'd just been posting my failures in the something-to-celebrate thread...

It's okay, though. I may suck, but I have some wonderful strawberry cake from a little French-Vietnamese bakery not too far from here...


----------



## kea (Jun 13, 2011)

Sybil Nelson said:


> No one gets how hard it is to make it except the people here.


Yeah, I just love when someone tells me, "Are you e-mailing to everywhere you can?" I want to tear my hair out. E-mails?? Then I tell them (just to make them feel more flummoxed than I am over their suggestion, because those that say this are usually over 55 and/or computer clueless), "Yeah, that and FB'd, friended, liked, tagged, Goodreaded, tweeted, Stumbled, Dugg, and I'm about to Tumble."

And yes, I'll have some wine. Thanks.
Nice hunk of dark chocolate (Brand: Green & Black organic) any one? I'm passing out squares.


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

kea said:


> Yeah, I just love when someone tells me, "Are you e-mailing to everywhere you can?" I want to tear my hair out. E-mails?? Then I tell them (just to make them feel more flummoxed than I am over their suggestion, because those that say this are usually over 55 and/or computer clueless), "Yeah, that and FB'd, friended, liked, tagged, Goodreaded, tweeted, Stumbled, Dugg, and I'm about to Tumble."
> 
> And yes, I'll have some wine. Thanks.
> Nice hunk of dark chocolate (Brand: Green & Black organic) any one? I'm passing out squares.


LOL! My husband likes to say "You should get X many sales just from the people we know." HA! Huge myth. Back in 2009 when I first uploaded, I honestly thought that my friends and family would run to buy my book. Little did I know that friends and family are the LEAST likely to buy your book. I think I would be better off making up a completely random name and telling people to go by this random name book. I'd bet they'd buy it then.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Sybil Nelson said:


> But that's just it. I HAVE to be doing something wrong. I've been at this for over a year. I've been following the advice, writing more books, buying sponsorships, blogging my brains out (wow that sounded dirty), but nothing sticks. I should stop complaining. I did have a month back in 2011 when my MGs outsold my YAs. So it hasn't been a total loss. I have to keep trying things until I find a formula that works.


Haven't you sold a lot of books though in the last year, or am I confusing you with someone else?


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Sybil Nelson said:


> I usually get about an email a day asking when book 4 of Priscilla the Great will come out. Today I got three. Three different little girls asking when and where they can buy book 4. That should make me happy right? For some reason I'm even more depressed. I know I have a great product but the sales numbers do not agree. I know I shouldn't measure success by money or sales numbers or whatever, but hey, I'm human. And then when family who are not fighting the good author fight say things like "why don't you do this" or "why don't you do that" it just annoys me more. No one gets how hard it is to make it except the people here.


Hugs, Sybil. Just plain old commiserating hugs.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

This is a general whine thread, right?  I can whine here too?  

I'm getting really scared - my usual sources of work have dried up and I'm having to live off my (very small) savings.  

Every day I sit down and work at my book, which is in its final stages.  I cant really justify spending time on it as a potential source of income - in my dreams - but working on it is the only worthwhile thing I've got going right now.  But to be honest its easier to just keep on writing than get out there and find work.

Just wrote a thinly veiled begging letter to a previous employer.  In my book, one character says to another "no meal as bitter as your own pride". It's true


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

I've got so much to whine about that I don't want to bore you all, but yes, this is a great thread. We can't be positive all the time.

Nothing seems to be going right for me at the moment and I just wonder why I bother writing, or living in fact. I feel very let down by so-called friends and family. Especially when they tell me a bunch of lies like they say they are going to buy a copy of my novel,  but then I don't hear about it again (don't think they've even bought any book of mine) And the ones that get free copies are worse because they say they are too busy to read these days.

Also, I'm hardly getting any reviews on my books, and a lot of my writer friends just don't support me, when in the past I've supported them (like promoting them on my blog and leaving raving reviews, etc). 

Just in case anyone cares, I'm having one of my depressive episodes which makes me not want to write at all, but if I don't write I go mad.  

And wine? Yes, I drink a lot of it these days. How else can I cope? And lots and lots of chocolate. Soon I'll be the size of a bus.


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

Aw, Sybil, I do sympathise. And sometimes we all need to whine. MG is so hard. That's why I set up my site to help us MG authors - it's amazing how many of them have echoed your words - and give us a showcase for our work.

Hang in there, honey, you have a great product that little girls love. The breakthrough will come - have another virtual hug in the meantime. And enjoy the wine and chocolates.


----------



## twg144 (Jan 16, 2012)

Sybil and all others...Whine and complain away. I am all ears and I can certainly empathize. Bet you cant beat this one. (I should post it on the Successful Indie Authors thread!) One of my books acknowledges (not dedicated) to 5 very good friends I have had throughout the years. I told them all about it in email and phone. They all were shocked and wished me congrats. Not one bought it. Even when I told them about the free day I put up on Amazon. So whine away. I feel your pain.

On the good side though, it does get better. 

I am not a chocolate fan, so I will go with some nice, rich absolutely evil ice-cream.  

Hang in there!


----------



## MJWare (Jun 25, 2010)

I was going to bake everyone some cookies, but I found myself too unmotivated to get my rear off the couch.

But this thread did get me thinking: Perhaps, we have reached a saturation point--too many authors producing too many books.

Maybe this has already come up, did I miss the thread?


----------



## Mr. RAD (Jan 4, 2011)

twg144 said:


> One of my books acknowledges (not dedicated) to 5 very good friends I have had throughout the years. I told them all about it in email and phone. They all were shocked and wished me congrats. Not one bought it. Even when I told them about the free day I put up on Amazon.


Pitiful.


----------



## twg144 (Jan 16, 2012)

Mr. RAD said:


> Pitiful.


My Motto ---> "Never Sweat The Little Stuff"


----------



## Mr. RAD (Jan 4, 2011)

twg144 said:


> My Motto ---> "Never Sweat The Little Stuff"


That's an awesome attitude to have. More power to you.


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Krista D. Ball said:


> Haven't you sold a lot of books though in the last year, or am I confusing you with someone else?


Yeah in 2011 I sold about 8300 books. That's why I haven't joined the other thread. I am happy for that, but considering I have 10 books out, that's not that much. And most of those sales were for my book Ain't No Sunshine. Many people sell 8300 books in a month and it took me over a year. Yeah, I know there are a lot of people that are a lot worse off. Now I feel bad for complaining. But my January has been awful.


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

twg144 said:


> Sybil and all others...Whine and complain away. I am all ears and I can certainly empathize. Bet you cant beat this one. (I should post it on the Successful Indie Authors thread!) One of my books acknowledges (not dedicated) to 5 very good friends I have had throughout the years. I told them all about it in email and phone. They all were shocked and wished me congrats. Not one bought it. Even when I told them about the free day I put up on Amazon. So whine away. I feel your pain.


It's an odd phenomenon. Friends and Family do not buy your work. You'd think they'd be the first, but nope.


----------



## twg144 (Jan 16, 2012)

Sybil I honestly think that you should take into account that January is right after everyone spends for the holidays and the bills start rolling in. January is traditionally a bad sales month. So take heart it will pick up.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

Ha, yeah. I long ago accepted that friends and family won't read my stuff (with the exception of my husband, who is my typo fairy and a very supportive guy).

I know it is all subjective and someone else's failure doesn't make your own perceived failure any better, but here.  I have 20 books out now and I've sold about 1200 copies total in the last year. And I'm having a terrible January also.  Thankfully, this is a long game. It might take me 200 books and 10 years to get to 8300 sold at this rate though, and sometimes that is, indeed, depressing.


----------



## twg144 (Jan 16, 2012)

Sybil Nelson said:


> It's an odd phenomenon. Friends and Family do not buy your work. You'd think they'd be the first, but nope.


I have learned never to rely on friends to buy what you write or even comment besides Congrats. The only way to get them to buy is when they see everyone else is reading it, then they want to take kudos by saying "Hey I know the author!" and then they buy it! LOL


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Really? I thought January was supposed to be a good sales month because people are trying out their new Kindles.

Anyway, the thing I am upset about is that nothing seems to stick for me. For most people I've noticed a trend. They sell 200 one month, then 400, then 1000, and it takes off from there. For one of my books, I sold 400 one month and then 46 the next. I don't know what is going on.


----------



## twg144 (Jan 16, 2012)

Sybil Nelson said:


> Anyway, the thing I am upset about is that nothing seems to stick for me. For most people I've noticed a trend. They sell 200 one month, then 400, then 1000, and it takes off from there. For one of my books, I sold 400 one month and then 46 the next. I don't know what is going on.


I personally have not noticed any patterns on Kindle books but then I am fairly new to the Kindle book thing. What I see is that some days are better than others with the book that actually does sell somewhat. For instance Thursday and Friday seem to be much better than the rest of the week. But again I cannot do stats on a whole year and a daily basis.

I cannot profess to the numbers quoted here but my books have been available for a month. What I did see, in all honesty, is that those who manage to get reviews in independent blogs or papers, do claim to have a steady going up number in sales. Also it seems reviews on Amazon are critical at some stage of the game.

But yes, January, is a slow month for sales especially in this economy. The bills have to be paid, and they are rolling in now. And it is also Tax time for many who want to avoid the last minute rush. As for people playing with Kindles. Do not forget, that many people just download the FREE books, especially at the beginning. Indeed, I have a theory that freebie downloaders do not read the books but just kind of say, well it is free, so maybe one day I will get to it.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

My friends are usually pretty supportive, but they never seem to buy my things.  They're more likely to want to beg copies for free.  (Wry grin.)  On the bright side, many are willing to be beta-readers, so those ones really do earn the right to have a copy for free.  And I can kind of see it feeling awkward to bring money into a friendship relationship, especially if you're afraid you might not like the story.  (Although I buy my friend's books.  I'd rather be supportive than leaving them to flounder depressedly!)

But as to friends or family not being supportive . . . how about this?

I just found out my mom THREW OUT the copies of my books that she had gotten from me.  As in, IN THE TRASH.  Because she was mad at me over something.  (Really long story -- basically, she was being clingy, and I needed more space.  And this escalated.)

I know she doesn't like my stories.  I've known that since she read one of my first books when I was twelve, and she wanted to like it, she really did try to like it, but she just hated it.  And she said she wouldn't ever read one of my books again until I started publishing things.

Well, this is okay.  She shouldn't have to.  It's a little depressing that my own mother doesn't get my stories, but, you know?  We have really different tastes.  That is okay.  We can bond over Jane Austen, at least.

But . . . my mom.  Threw.  My books.  In the TRASH.  My OWN MOTHER did.

NOT a cool feeling!


----------



## ETS PRESS (Nov 4, 2011)

Sybil - Do you have print versions of your books? I teach 9 year olds, but my reading center is filled with print books. 
P.S. Look how many books you have out there. That's impressive. Did you have a sale today? More than one sale? Three kids wrote you in one day asking for the next book? Lucky you! Stop whining and get that book out there for those kiddos!


----------



## twg144 (Jan 16, 2012)

UnicornEmily said:


> I just found out my mom THREW OUT the copies of my books that she had gotten from me. As in, IN THE TRASH. Because she was mad at me over something. (Really long story -- basically, she was being clingy, and I needed more space. And this escalated.)
> 
> I know she doesn't like my stories. I've known that since she read one of my first books when I was twelve, and she wanted to like it, she really did try to like it, but she just hated it. And she said she wouldn't ever read one of my books again until I started publishing things.
> 
> ...


I can beat that story, I think, but not now. Too much emotional baggage to write it out. But UnicornEmily, I learned from my experience, even though it shut me down from writing for a couple of years. I learned that when you use creativity in this world, be it great or just mundane, there is a side in some people that just does not want to allow others to be more creative. I do not know if it is jealousy or perhaps a desire that others have to see you do something different in what they see and think you should be doing. Perhaps it is all just part of learning humanity. I truly do not know.

I do know though, that for the sake of sanity and your own bursting creativity, you have to learn to let such things pass, no matter how hurtful and "uncool". Mom will come around. But do not let such things effect creativity on your part or your writing.

My short 2 cents on the matter since I do know how painful such an experience can be.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

(Nods.) Well, it helps that I only know about it because she told me herself, and she did have the grace to look ashamed. No apology, but, you know, it's better than nothing. And I think she really did feel like it was necessary (I think she felt she needed to do something physical and symbolic to make her feel better and stop being angry at me). There are two sides to every story, so it's not really my business how she needs to catharsize things.

It does feel like a betrayal, and I don't feel like I can really trust her with any of my stories again . . . but -- you know. Two sides to every story. And it's not like she did it _to_ hurt me. She did it because she felt like it was personally necessary.

It hurt a lot the first few days, but it's okay now. I got used to the idea a long time ago (painful as it was at the time) that she's never going to really like my stories, so I'm not depending on her acceptance for my self-esteem.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Well, see, you could always do what I do and never give any books to anyone you know, friend or family. 
That way, no hurt feelings, no guilt on either side. Nothing to worry about.

In fact, I prefer it if no one I personally know ready anything I've written because then they aren't obliged to pretend to like it if they didn't like it and it's way too embarrassing to have them gush if they do like it.

Sort of like I don't talk computers with my family or close friends either, because that's my day job.

I prefer to compartmentalize my life. Work is work (including writing). Friends and family are personal. Never the two shall meet if I have anything to say about it because it will only lead to hurt feeling, guilt, and the keeping (instead of sharing) of secrets.


----------



## kea (Jun 13, 2011)

so what is it with this family and friends not buying phenomenon? I find it fascinating, albeit annoying. I gave out four copies to the people who were most supportive to me during the writing phase. One to my parents (my mother is reading it and I'm dreading when she gets to the make-out scene, but I know my father never will read it.)  Two copies to lifelong friends who I bounced ideas off of and cheered me on. And one copy to my friend's 15-year-old daughter who read it for me before I hit "publish." She loved it and now treats me like Stephenie Meyer. (I relish this since what are the chances anyone else will?) Other than that, there are a lot of people who knew what I was doing for years and, out of them, only one other has bought so far. I feel so weird getting great comments from perfect strangers, but nothing from friends and family. My sister-in-law hasn't even accepted my invitation to "like" my author page on FB. 

So why is this? What's the "logic" behind it? My mother says they are all too jealous. Sorry, but... 1) There's no way I know that many insecure people and 2) I haven't broken 25 copies yet and, honestly, there's nothing to be jealous of at this point. 
I thought about what would happen if a good friend of mine published a book. Would I buy it? Honestly... I would. In a heartbeat. Unless, it was some sort of $75 coffee table book. Then I'd probably have to wait a bit. There are no two ways about it. I would want to support them. I would be thrilled to support them. So what's the deal? Do we all just have lousy friends?  

Really, I find this topic fascinating and justifiably whine-worthy. Perhaps they feel funny buying because they are afraid the purchase will come off as if they are placating us? Feel bad for us? Well, if so, I say, "Placate away! I give you permission to feel bad for me!"


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

Sybil Nelson said:


> Yeah in 2011 I sold about 8300 books. That's why I haven't joined the other thread. I am happy for that, but considering I have 10 books out, that's not that much.


Wait, what are you whining about, again? In 2011 I sold around 80 books, I think. I don't keep track, it's too depressing.  That's with six titles out.

I will be _dead_ before I sell 8300 books. I'd be ecstatic with 10% of those sales. Honestly, I'd be pretty happy with _2%_ of those sales.

I mean, it took me seventeen months before I saw my first penny. Seventeen months, six books, around $500 in expenses... and a $11 cheque from Amazon. Yay, me. Not.



> Yeah, I know there are a lot of people that are a lot worse off. Now I feel bad for complaining. But my January has been awful.


December was possibly my best month in, well, months. Were it not for my one title in Select, January would be on pace to be my worth month in a year, right now. And even the book in Select has crashed, hard, after its fifteen minutes of glory.

Nobody in my family - my partner included - has read anything I've written.


----------



## twg144 (Jan 16, 2012)

kea said:


> I feel so weird getting great comments from perfect strangers, but nothing from friends and family. My sister-in-law hasn't even accepted my invitation to "like" my author page on FB....
> 
> So why is this? What's the "logic" behind it? My mother says they are all too jealous.


I think jealousy in this case should be interpreted on a different level. Creativity in others sometimes scares those who may not have it. Or the courage to put yourself out there whereas others do not have that desire or courage. Creative arts are intimidating to many from what I have seen.

I agree with whomever posted to keep the two separate, after experience. Do not expect then you do not get upset when it does not happen. No expectations, no let-down.
When I told a friend that the book had come out in Paperback (as he said he could not read it on Kindle as he did not have one), he wrote back half jokingly:
"You realize I have to lay out $14.99 plus shipping for this?" -- and trust me here he can well afford such an amount.
I laughed. Told him to buy a Calvin & Hobbes book instead cause it was not important. 
Why sweat it?

Like I said before, "never sweat the little stuff", and leave the family and friends to themselves.

MHO


----------



## MF Strnad (Jun 21, 2011)

I'll spare you my whining.  I do too much of it as it is and should not be encouraged to do more.  Every morning I have to remind myself to put on my big girl panties.

I do hope everyone feels better.  The mood that comes with being whiny is just no fun.


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

I now know not to expect family and friends to buy my books. And when they do, it is a pleasant surprise.

Here is my theory with the family and friends lack of purchasing. I think they are afraid they won't like your book and don't want to have to tell you that. Also, our family and friends are people just like everyone else. How do people buy books? Usually as a recommendation from some one else. Word of mouth sales. They don't buy books because someone they know wrote it. They buy books because someone they know read it and loved it and wanted them to read it as well. I think if a perfect stranger picked up my book and told my friends it was great they would be more inclined to buy it than if I told them to buy it because I wrote it.


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

MF Strnad said:


> I'll spare you my whining. I do too much of it as it is and should not be encouraged to do more. Every morning I have to remind myself to put on my big girl panties.
> 
> I do hope everyone feels better. The mood that comes with being whiny is just no fun.


Yeah, I agree. I feel bad for starting this thread now. Betsy feel free to kill it if you must. I just think every once in a while we deserve to whine a little. But only if we are doing everything we can to change matters and it's not working. If you're not selling AND you're not doing anything to improve your sales, well then you have no right to complain. But if you're working your butt of for three or four hours a day in just promotion and marketing alone and still not seeing an improvement, well then i think you have a right.

I may have had 8300 sales last year, but I'm not seeing any improvement even though I'm working harder and harder. Things are getting worse not better. It just makes me want to give up.

But I made a commitment to myself to give it my all for 2012. I'll wait until 2013 to give up.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't want to whine so much as curse.  When I added the new cover for _The Breadwinners_ to my signature I somehow lost _Mystery at Ocean Drive_ and my _Leon Chameleon_ books (and I'm doing a two-day freebie on Mystery.
I had the sig saved in a Word doc and pasted it in with the new cover. The new cover came up but not the last three books. Will now have to go through the instructions all over again - and I'm not good at techy instructions  curses.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

I thought I'd join this huge pity party, but on second thought what good would it do? As for all your complaints about doing everything you can and still not racking up the sales, I would take any one of your sales in a heartbeat. I've had only six sales across five books in the past three weeks. This despite having one book win an Indie Romance Award from Red Adept. Pretty pathetic, isn't it?

Joyce


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn (Aug 18, 2011)

My whine of the day...

I just spent two days inputting edits...into the *wrong * version of my novel.

Gimme a double and put it in a dirty glass.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Kimberly Llewellyn said:


> My whine of the day...
> 
> I just spent two days inputting edits...into the *wrong * version of my novel.
> 
> Gimme a double and put it in a dirty glass.


Ooh I did that too! Except I realized rather more quickly. Only one day worth of work


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Kimberly Llewellyn said:


> My whine of the day...
> 
> I just spent two days inputting edits...into the *wrong * version of my novel.
> 
> Gimme a double and put it in a dirty glass.


Yep. Been there. Done that.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Kimberly Llewellyn said:


> My whine of the day...
> 
> I just spent two days inputting edits...into the *wrong * version of my novel.
> 
> Gimme a double and put it in a dirty glass.


*hands kimberly a godiva martini*


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Kimberly Llewellyn said:


> My whine of the day...
> 
> I just spent two days inputting edits...into the *wrong * version of my novel.
> 
> Gimme a double and put it in a dirty glass.


Ouch! I have done that. Does NOT make for a good day.

Edit: My whine of the day, I WISH they would separate out the freebies from real sales on the reports. I'm trying to figure out if my actual sales are up and down from last month and... [email protected], if I know.

WHY do they make it so hard?


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh, gosh, it sounds like I'm in good company. 

My friend said, "Oh, just do a compare documents."

Oh, sure, there's another couple of hours of my life I'll never get back! LOL!

Grabbing that Godiva cocktail right now!


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn (Aug 18, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> Edit: My whine of the day, I WISH they would separate out the freebies from real sales on the reports. I'm trying to figure out if my actual sales are up and down from last month and... [email protected], if I know. WHY do they make it so hard?


So it's just not me? Hey, I'm a writer, not an accountant. I really don't "do" math. I like to look at the pretty colors and put my characters in some sort of jeopardy. I'm supposed to add and substract too?


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow, I don't stop by for a day and you all have opened a whine bar. Great idea. 
I'll whine about procrastinating and writing anything but that final big scene because I want it to be good and I just don't feel I can bring it today. Maybe I need another dose of Vitamin D. It's darn gray and rainy up here in the Northwest.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

I am not going to whine about being an indie author. Popular blogs suggest success is mostly due to luck and getting struck by lightening. So, I am going outside in the rain storm with my lucky horseshoe. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Carolyn J. Rose said:


> Wow, I don't stop by for a day and you all have opened a whine bar. Great idea.
> I'll whine about procrastinating and writing anything but that final big scene because I want it to be good and I just don't feel I can bring it today. Maybe I need another dose of Vitamin D. It's darn gray and rainy up here in the Northwest.


*hands carolyn a kahlua and milk*


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Sybil, I think you (and all of us) have a right to whine whenever we feel the need, sales numbers notwithstanding. We all have our goals, and often we don't even get close. "We," meaning me anyway.  

My whine for the day: Last month I gave a CreateSpace copy of Badwater to my in-laws. Relations with them are iffy, at best. MIL looked at it, said that's a big picture on the cover, wrinkled her nose, put it down. FIL said thanks but didn't even look at the book. It's likely in their round file by now. Ah well.

I'll take limoncello with my chocolate, please.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

ToniD said:


> Sybil, I think you (and all of us) have a right to whine whenever we feel the need, sales numbers notwithstanding. We all have our goals, and often we don't even get close. "We," meaning me anyway.
> 
> My whine for the day: Last month I gave a CreateSpace copy of Badwater to my in-laws. Relations with them are iffy, at best. MIL looked at it, said that's a big picture on the cover, wrinkled her nose, put it down. FIL said thanks but didn't even look at the book. It's likely in their round file by now. Ah well.
> 
> I'll take limoncello with my chocolate, please.


*hands toni a limoncello and some godiva*


----------



## Rex Jameson (Mar 8, 2011)

Sybil Nelson said:


> LOL! My husband likes to say "You should get X many sales just from the people we know." HA! Huge myth. Back in 2009 when I first uploaded, I honestly thought that my friends and family would run to buy my book. Little did I know that friends and family are the LEAST likely to buy your book. I think I would be better off making up a completely random name and telling people to go by this random name book. I'd bet they'd buy it then.


Heh, even though my novel really hasn't take off at all, I may be the only author that is relieved that my family isn't buying my book. I really don't want to have certain conversations with my grandfather or religious mother right now. For what it's worth, I think you're doing great. I know you want to see more progress, but sales are going to go up and down and there's not much we can do about that. Of course, I'm not a full time writer, so take that for what it's worth. I'm not making much money from either my job or writing endeavers, but I'm thankful that I'm busy enough that I don't have time to feel sorry about my novel's performance right now !


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

scarlet said:


> *hands toni a limoncello and some godiva*


Thank you, ma'am!


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

On the topic of slow sales: I don't know about everyone else, but my Kindle is bursting with about 100 free titles. I have no need to buy a book at the moment. I'll never get through them all at this rate. Seriously, the only reason I'm buying a book at this moment is if it's an audio one I can listen to while working in my studio. I know free has worked to propel a lot of books, but I worry about the long term effect. I never used to think too much about that, but seriously, my Kindle is overflowing with books I've been wanting to try but hadn't gotten around to yet. And I don't even troll the free lists. PoI comes to my email box and everyday I add at least a new one to my TBR pile.


----------



## Sebastiene (Dec 15, 2011)

kea said:


> so what is it with this family and friends not buying phenomenon? I find it fascinating, albeit annoying. I gave out four copies ... My sister-in-law hasn't even accepted my invitation to "like" my author page on FB. So why is this? What's the "logic" behind it?


My father has a saying: "The smartest man in the world lives in the next town." What it means is that it's harder to idolize people you know-- and being a big fan of someone requires some distance. That's why you can't rely on just the people you know to catapult you up to success.

Now you're going to ask me what it does take to catapult you up to success... and I'm going to promise that I'll tell you once I figure it out. 

Now, pass the chocolate. (Since I don't drink.)


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Deanna Chase said:


> On the topic of slow sales: I don't know about everyone else, but my Kindle is bursting with about 100 free titles. I have no need to buy a book at the moment. I'll never get through them all at this rate. Seriously, the only reason I'm buying a book at this moment is if it's an audio one I can listen to while working in my studio. I know free has worked to propel a lot of books, but I worry about the long term effect. I never used to think too much about that, but seriously, my Kindle is overflowing with books I've been wanting to try but hadn't gotten around to yet. And I don't even troll the free lists. PoI comes to my email box and everyday I add at least a new one to my TBR pile.


The book I want to read is rarely free and I'll pay for the one I want rather than read the free one I don't want.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Sebastiene said:


> My father has a saying: "The smartest man in the world lives in the next town." What it means is that it's harder to idolize people you know-- and being a big fan of someone requires some distance. That's why you can't rely on just the people you know to catapult you up to success.
> 
> Now you're going to ask me what it does take to catapult you up to success... and I'm going to promise that I'll tell you once I figure it out.
> 
> Now, pass the chocolate. (Since I don't drink.)


*passes Sebastiene a godiva chocolate bar.* (you have a choice of white chocolate/tiramisu filling, milk chocolate/cheesecake filling or dark chocolate/key lime filling)


----------



## Sebastiene (Dec 15, 2011)

scarlet said:


> *passes Sebastiene a godiva chocolate bar.* (you have a choice of white chocolate/tiramisu filling, milk chocolate/cheesecake filling or dark chocolate/key lime filling)


Oooooooo. Thank you, Scarlet! I'll take the milk chocolate/cheesecake filling, please.

Funny. This evening I was writing a scene that had chocolate in a prominent role. It's a chocolate kind of night.

I also spent some time today researching yet more ways to promote. Never-ending story? Try never-ending promotion. That's the modern writer's life. However, I feel good that I've actually accomplished something today. Seems like most of the people I know are over on FB right now talking about all the art they're consuming, while I'm working on producing it.


----------



## Poovey (Aug 25, 2011)

*brings in her homemade, chocolate-chip cookies* Y'all might prefer straight chocolate, but these are GOOD. 

Currently, I'm just a little down because I've been getting a bunch of rejection letters for my short stories. On one hand, lots of rejections means I actually submitted stories, which is good. On the other, well, rejections suck even if they *are* personal and include useful comments.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Sebastiene said:


> Oooooooo. Thank you, Scarlet! I'll take the milk chocolate/cheesecake filling, please.


*here you go...*



Sarah1981 said:


> *brings in her homemade, chocolate-chip cookies* Y'all might prefer straight chocolate, but these are GOOD.


yum, thanks sarah!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Here are some Flowers to cheer you all up. 
I do have these growing in my yard every year, but this picture is not mine, although mine look just like this. I love the deep purple color.


----------



## Sebastiene (Dec 15, 2011)

This is going to be us by the end of this thread: death by chocolate. 

And the flowers are beautiful. But I can tell you that as hard as this all is, we couldn't walk away from it if we tried. The writing bug has bitten hard, or we wouldn't be here.

Just keep going!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

and for those of you who want more flowers (66 pages worth)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,21136.0.html


----------



## KirbyTails (Jan 4, 2012)

May I whine some more without the courtesy of wine?

My book sold nothing today, again, and I think there were maybe 20 downloads of the free one.

My blog, which got a ton of views yesterday, got a whopping 12 today.

A part of me wishes I weren't so, erm, is "self-conscious" the correct term? Because I'm terrified to tell people I actually know about this whole thing. Which is weird, because I've wanted to be a writer/author since I was six. Though I think I might tell my "best friend" once he comes back online.

Also, I wish I had more likes on Facebook.

Oh well, I love writing enough that I'm willing to keep trying.

Oh, and I love flowers too. But not as gifts, because they just die too quickly.


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

I totally wanted to join the whine party today. First two star review on Amazon, and I didn't sell even one book until about ten minutes ago (I've been averaging 9-10 a day). So a two star, zero sales day was a total bummer. Thank goodness a few came in; I was starting to think I'd accumulated some bad karma.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

kea said:


> So why is this? What's the "logic" behind it? My mother says they are all too jealous. Sorry, but... 1) There's no way I know that many insecure people and 2) I haven't broken 25 copies yet and, honestly, there's nothing to be jealous of at this point.
> I thought about what would happen if a good friend of mine published a book. Would I buy it? Honestly... I would. In a heartbeat. Unless, it was some sort of $75 coffee table book. Then I'd probably have to wait a bit. There are no two ways about it. I would want to support them. I would be thrilled to support them. So what's the deal? Do we all just have lousy friends?


I agree that it's not jealousy. More likely, it's just apathy. Perhaps our friends and family who aren't writers just don't . . . understand why it would be important to us? I'm pretty sure that's how it is with my family. And with my friends who don't buy my books -- well, I think it's probably because they're all broke, either newlyweds or new parents or college students who are short on money. (Wry grin.)

Would I buy a book a friend published? Well . . . I'd like to say "Yes, in a heartbeat." (After all, I have in the past, usually.) But an acquaintance of mine recently self-published a $50 coffee table book that I'm not buying. Why? Because it's too expensive, and I don't care about it that much, anyway. I want to be supportive and everything, especially given that it's a small, regional history thing, and it has a very, very limited target audience (so her sales are probably ridiculously teeny to begin with). But it's too expensive. It's just not worth that kind of money to me. If it were $10, even $20, I'd buy it. But for $50? I won't even pay that for a book I'm dying to read!

So I think I can understand the psychology behind it. I just hope that doesn't make me a bad friend or a hypocrite or anything.


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Sybil Nelson said:


> Yeah, I agree. I feel bad for starting this thread now. Betsy feel free to kill it if you must. I just think every once in a while we deserve to whine a little. But only if we are doing everything we can to change matters and it's not working. If you're not selling AND you're not doing anything to improve your sales, well then you have no right to complain. But if you're working your butt of for three or four hours a day in just promotion and marketing alone and still not seeing an improvement, well then i think you have a right.


Yes. I agree. I think it's healthy to whine, sometimes, for a just little bit -- just to remind yourself that your frustration and negative feelings are natural; you're not alone; and it really is valid to feel like this is an annoying situation. Then you can pick up, move on, and laugh at yourself for your moment of whininess.

But you've gotta let yourself _have_ that moment if you want to be able to laugh about it later!


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry to Necro this thread but I don't think it's worth me starting a new thread when this one will do perfectly!

I wanted to share my frustrations and this thread sprang to mind!

As people may know, I'm working on getting some stories ready for publication.  However, I have a son who isn't yet two and who seems to have made it his goal in life to pick up (and pass on to me) every single variant of the common cold before he starts school.  Short of keeping him away from playgroups or buying him a toddler-sized hamster ball, there doesn't seem to be any way around this.  It means we've both been sick for WAY too much of the last six months.  It has now been at least a month and a half since we've been well, and I am heartily sick of being er... sick!  The last few have been some real doozies too - with days where you struggle to even get out of bed (and I've temped for years, I'm used to working through colds - because I didn't get paid when I was sick.) 

Add to that the third night in a row of hardly any sleep (restless son & illness induced insomnia) and I am struggling to see how I can possibly do anything productive.  Last night I blanked on three words/phrases in a two minute conversation with my husband - including forgetting the name for 'mashed potato'.  That leaves me vaguely capable of producing forum posts, but I wouldn't trust myself to edit - which is the stage I'm currently at.  I don't even trust myself to walk into town today because I'm prone to vertigo when exhausted.

I knew it would be hard.  Originally I wasn't even going to try to publish until my son started school.  Still, it's frustrating to see my estimated publication date moving further and further away.  My son comes first of course (heck, with interruptions it's taken me over an hour to compose this post and I can type 80-90wpm!) so I am happy, even determined, to prioritise him.  It doesn't mean that I stop caring about my writing goals though, so I just wanted to share my tiny violin playing moment with the boards.  

I'll now go back to looking at the positives and hoping that maybe I'll be able to get back to editing tomorrow!


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh no, Zelah that sounds horrid. I can sympathize - while I was teaching full time I had the same problem.  Students seem to specially collect cold germs just to pass them on to you. And I don't need to remind you that its quite normal to feel a little depressed after you've had a cold - even when you are not showing any other symptoms any more.  And toddler on top of all that!  You have my respect.

Hang in there! And remember to look after yourself as well as your family


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

{{{comfort hugs Zelah}}} Go get some sunshine if you can. You will be amazed how much better it makes you feel. Grab a blanket and you  and baby boy go sit in the sun in a park or heck your front yard/backyard. Fresh air and sunshine really do make you feel better.


----------



## kellymcclymer (Apr 22, 2010)

Zelah Meyer said:


> As people may know, I'm working on getting some stories ready for publication. However, I have a son who isn't yet two and who seems to have made it his goal in life to pick up (and pass on to me) every single variant of the common cold before he starts school. Short of keeping him away from playgroups or buying him a toddler-sized hamster ball, there doesn't seem to be any way around this. It means we've both been sick for WAY too much of the last six months. It has now been at least a month and a half since we've been well, and I am heartily sick of being er... sick! The last


If it helps, you'll likely be a lot healthier in a few years. I only get one cold a year, usually, nowadays, thanks to picking up everything my three kids picked up when they were in school.

Chicken soup and a scratch pad for feverish thoughts until then, though.


----------



## E.W. Saloka (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh, I would like to join the whine party, but I gave up chocolate for 2012.  ( So far I don't miss it.) 

Right now my guilty pleasure is Honey Vanilla Chamomile tea with vanilla agave .  I think chamomile has a calming effect like chocolate, at least for me.  

@ Sybil- I like your Priscilla book series. It kind of inspired me to write my current children's book.  It's been less than a week and  our book is in Select, so not sure how that will work with a book for little girls, but I'm hopeful cause W.'s inside illustrations are beautiful.  

Our other book is coming down and getting a YA cover and  in the process of being edited . (new format too)  The next book of that series will come out in June.  

Question on MG,  what age group is that?    KDP didn't give much choice for categories, so where does it let you choose MG?


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone.  I feel better for sharing.  

Currently rather grey here in the UK but, as we're facing a drought in our part of the country, that's not a bad thing as far as I'm concerned!  I never mind the rain anyway, I find it rather calming to watch from inside and invigorating if I get soaked while out in it (as long as I can get home and dry off before I get too cold!)

Feeling a bit more positive as the day goes on because it's a four day weekend for Easter and my husband is on baby-watch duties tonight & tomorrow night, so I should be able to catch up on some sleep at last!  I'm also distracting myself with musings about what would happen if I mixed ripe bananas into the dough mix for cinnamon buns (I'm 'experimental' sometimes when it comes to baking, a bit like a mad scientist limited to food supplies...!)  May have to buy bananas in our next food shop and give it a try.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm a big movie buff and the only example I have is about Clint Eastwood where he used to say- he did the best he could with each movie and once it went to the public it was out of his hands and he sure has had his share of films that stunk

But he kept going and look where he is now
Noted director, composer and he is still acting too

By the way my own stuff is averaging 2 or 3 sales a month and I take that as a good sign- in fact someone in Italy bought a copy! 

Hang in there everyone


----------



## KMatthew (Mar 21, 2012)

Sybil Nelson said:


> Maybe we can have wine while we whine!


I very much like this idea.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Just a tiny whine here: I miss my kids. I haven't seen them in three years. Can't wait to see them again and hug them. And yes, it affects my writing. The End. (no more whine from me, sorry.)


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Richardcrasta said:


> Just a tiny whine here: I miss my kids. I haven't seen them in three years. Can't wait to see them again and hug them. And yes, it affects my writing. The End. (no more whine from me, sorry.)


Nothing tiny about this whine.


----------



## George Berger (Aug 7, 2011)

I seem to be incapable of finishing anything, these days.

Got one novel, needs the last 5K words rewritten, and some editing. It's kind of a dark and heavy book, emotionally, and I just can't bring myself to do it.

Got another one, sillier and more lighthearted. Was going to be first in a series, now almost certainly not, though that probably means leaving some stuff unanswered in the book, oh well. Half to two-thirds done, can't get motivated to write more than a few hundred words at a time. Set it aside for so long, I had to hunt down my handwritten notes to remember what was supposed to happen next.

Got a great idea for a novella. (Well, great by my standards, anyway. Probably more like Amazon three-star, Goodreads one-star level, honestly.) Got it plotted out, got all the details set, just need to sit down and write it. Somehow, cleaning my bike chain sounds like more fun, and there are few things I enjoy less than fighting with a slippery bike chain.

I kind of have this thing of releasing a new e-book every Friday the 13th. Guess what? There's one in April, seven days away. I could try to finish the silly book, but I'm pretty sure that's not going to happen in time. I could try to write the novella, but, eh... Nope. What have I done? Sat down and plotted out another short story - another YA romantic comedy, oh gods, I'm falling into a rut, please, just kill me now - and begun writing it. After one afternoon, I picked a (bad) title, commissioned a (bad) cover, and got about a third done with the (bad) first draft, roughly. (And in that (bad) order, yes.)

I really wonder whether I'm going to hit my self-imposed deadline on this thing. And I kind of wonder whether I'm ever actually going to finish any of these things that I've started. Like, FFS, I'm supposed to be winding down my fiction-writing misadventure, wrapping up all the WIPs, not starting new ones.

Sigh...


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Richardcrasta said:


> Just a tiny whine here: I miss my kids. I haven't seen them in three years. Can't wait to see them again and hug them. And yes, it affects my writing. The End. (no more whine from me, sorry.)


My sympathies - I agree that this isn't a tiny whine!

---

George - You are a writer, you know it, just give in to the inevitable & remember step three of David's writing book.


----------



## MQ (Jan 5, 2011)

This is a great thread. (Sorry, I won't whine&#8230;today)

I think the problem arises is when we compare ourselves to other writers who are having far more success than we are. We wonder what we are doing wrong or what else should we be doing. Maybe we're not doing anything wrong and doing more might not be the best solution.

I think a lot of it just might be luck and timing. Hopefully, one day those two things will _click _for all of us.

Just my two 'Canadian' cents.


----------



## cshenold (May 6, 2010)

I like whine bars, with a little white Zin or Reisling. I've been whining because I only sold 60 books in March, with my re-release of Privy to Murder and I see people with sales in the 1000's. But then I see people who only sold 3 or 10 for the month, then I feel bad for moaning about it. I need to stop checking sales daily. It's like weighing every day when you are trying to lose pounds.

I'll visit again.


----------



## jasonzc (Dec 23, 2011)

I haven't sold a book in a week! <sobs uncontrollably><reaches for vial of cocaine that isn't there>
DAMN!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2012)

Let's see my whining. I'm always strong, but sometimes I also have to let the steam out. And I believe today is the day, when I have to do this;

1, My dear co-writer, who was rather an editor that with I worked in the last ten years, after the release of our flagship project she simply vanished, cared only about the credits and multimillion dollar projects, but not about this project, the sales, the promo or marketing. All I heard is credits, credits, credits, like if this world would be all about her. She also wanted to pull in completely unknown people into this project, like if it would be hers and I would have no control over the world what I created and written. Other than this, actually she did nothing since the release and that was five, almost six month ago. D*mn, I hate when never existed fame and glory is getting into the head of someone. I hate that I always know what people think or do, even prior they would do it. I hate when my gut feeling is right and what is worse, I counted for this since last summer, so I was prepared to protect my beautiful world. And I was right again. I hate it. So, I have to find a new editor for the second and third volume, while I also should finish the final rewrite as well.

2, I haven't had a single day of rest since the first release as I do everything to keep this world alive as I love it so much. Other than the writing, I do all the arts, the whole website, the store, the marketing materials, communications and giveaways, etc, etc... I also had six other releases since November. And all top quality, based on the ultra positive reviews what each of them got, but none of them sells and I don't have a clue why. It's like if someone would pull all the sales back in the background. And, I'm soooo tired and what is worse, I know that in this work I can count only on humble me, no one else. Other writers that to I helped in the last months, simply used me, as they used others to promote their work. But after all this, I can't and won't trust in any American or Canadian anymore as they're always using others. At least as I experienced, many of them are arrogant and cannot be trusted at all (Of course, there are exceptions, but I have to regain my faith in them. But that will be a long-long time.).  But I won't give up as I'm going to keep this world alive. I promised this to someone very dear to me. 

3, I miss my beautiful, angelic love. She is away from home now.


----------

